# Backyard Grow



## bigweedo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I want to grow in my backyard, but keep the plants mobile just in case I have to move the plants at some point. I would also like to tie them down low to the ground so they don't get extremely tall (Less than 4 feet ideal.)

Any ideas of a way to tie them down, but keeping mobile??

Maybe a long rubbermaid?

Any ideas are greatly appreciated!:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2012)

maybe a little wagon:confused2:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 15, 2012)

a quad a 10 x 20 tent the car port kind with sides.. get trailer for quad and plant in trailer do it like a bed grow... you can put like four trailers together and tow them in and out of the tent when you have to move and hide plants.. thats what some of the backyard guys are doing here..(we dont get huge plants ) if you got the money set the tent up with lighting... for them rainy days.. make sure tent is white and water proof..... lot of light would still get through on a rainy day plus suplment lighting youd rock it.. Just a thought .. oh yeah and Fans lots of fans ...

Another thing we do is take a tire and cut it, turn it inside out .. cut holes and make rope handles... depending on the rim and tire size  those work great for moving bigger plants in and out...  and takes 2 people to carry.. but same idea with the 10x20 car port tent with side... just minus the quad

Alohas 
Squidy :48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 15, 2012)

You could always move north! Find nice spot not to worry bout growin in yur back yard. Heck I grows in mine time to time never be havin problem 

BWD


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 15, 2012)

I use five gallon buckets. Last season my tallest was about 6 feet including the bucket. I encircled stakes throughout the outer edges of the pot and tied branches to them. Still mobile until late in flower once they got to gnarly and had to add outer stakes in the dirt around them.


----------



## bigweedo (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I bought an 18 gallon rubbermaid and I'm thinking about burying it.

This will still allow me to dig it up and move it if need be. I like the stake idea, and maybe I could still make it mobile if I use the stakes correctly.

Do you think I could put a split the 18 gallons in the middle and put two plants in the rubbermaid? Or is that asking for trouble?

Thanks again for the suggestions, don't be shy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2012)

you can make two in the one tote...look at my outdoor last year..I grwo in my back yard as well..I like too also move them around if need be...I used 32 gallo garbage cans...they move easy with a hand truck(dolly)....I did LST in mine as well....drill some holes around the edge can and get some twin...vioal


take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2012)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies! I bought an 18 gallon rubbermaid and I'm thinking about burying it.
> 
> This will still allow me to dig it up and move it if need be. I like the stake idea, and maybe I could still make it mobile if I use the stakes correctly.
> 
> ...



I do not believe that you are going to be able to bury an 18 gal tote, fill it with soil, plant plants in it, and ever hope to get it out of the ground intact--I'm guessing an 18 gal tote will weight over 100 lbs with soil and around 150 lbs right after watering.  You are also going to need holes in the bottom of the tote for drainage.  I also would not put 2 outdoor plants into a single container.  Just the weight of the soil would prohibit this.  I see no other alternative, but single smaller containers that you can still move even if they are full of medium and plants.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2012)

I missed that one about burring the tote....I too dout this will be much fun to move around....good call *HempGodess*


----------



## bigweedo (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I don't plan on moving it much, just for emergency purposes. The reason I want to bury it is for concealment, and allowing the plants to be as "short" as possible. 

I figured one 1.5cu ft bag of black gold fills ~15 gals of soil..that's roughly 50lbs dry. I am too worried about weight, especially if the soil is wet, but again, emergency situations. 

Any other suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 18, 2012)

Ifin yual want short as possible plants may i also recommends yual wait little later in season before startin yur grow too. If yual start right to last frost and wait to natural sun light changin to 12 12 yual goin to have some monster plants friend. JMO yual end up with some bigweedo mr bigweedo! 



BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 2, 2012)

:ciao: *bigweedo*...any updates?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2012)

i would dig holes large enough to drop 5 gal buckets into---drainage holes in the bottom of the buckets and gravel in the bottom of the hole---you will be able to move them quick and easy if need be


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 3, 2012)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I don't plan on moving it much, just for emergency purposes. The reason I want to bury it is for concealment, and allowing the plants to be as "short" as possible.
> 
> ...


 
That's why I could never grow outdoors. Every time I went to look at my plants, I'd be paranoid LEO was going to jump out from behind a tree! :cop: 

AG


----------



## greenjoe (May 4, 2012)

i love growing in my backyard....but according to my leagl grow...it has to be either in or out...never 2 spots at the same time.....silly but..
i am legal...so i will follow the rules......check out my og bushes grown in my backyard...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2012)

leagle grower and has to choose in or out?....Glad I dont live in your area..All Im alloud is 45 plants..thats 25 inside and 20 outside


take care and be safe


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 4, 2012)

Wow, just hearing y'all talk about growing legally is great! Unfortunately, I am not legal.

AG


----------



## nouvellechef (May 4, 2012)

If you want mobility. A plastic wagon is the ticket. Gonna guess they would hold 10gal of medium for a standard wagon. Could get bigger. Might be able to find a camo one also.


----------

